# Favorite Psalms you have memorized



## yoyoceramic (May 20, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I have settled on memorizing the Psalms during the next calendar year, and I would like to know what are your *top 3* favorite Psalms for memorization. With 150 Psalms to choose from, there are so many good choices, and I would love to know which Psalms PB users have decided to commit to memory. 

Personally, I will probably start with 
42 _Why Are You Cast Down, O My Soul?_
139 _Search Me, O God, and Know My Heart_
and 51 _Create in Me a Clean Heart, O God_


----------



## Wayne (May 20, 2010)

Now if by that you meant that you intend to memorize all 150 Psalms, then you are a stout fellow indeed!

My favorite is Psalm 1, and I would consider it a mandatory addition to your list.


----------



## yoyoceramic (May 20, 2010)

Ha, thanks Wayne.. but I am afraid I am not that stout of a fellow. I would like to learn and commit several Psalms to memory during the next year, and would appreciate some guidance on some "favorites" I should start on.


----------



## au5t1n (May 20, 2010)

I have 137 memorized. I didn't do it on purpose, either -- it just happened.


----------



## Andres (May 20, 2010)

For a period of about a year, I used to read Psalms 95-100 before prayer. It helped me focus on the awesomeness of God. After reading those five almost daily, I pretty much had them memorized. I stopped the practice of reading them daily, so I don't know them as well as I once did, but I still have large chunks stored in my noggin and I find them especially beautiful when praising God in prayer or just meditating on His goodness.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 20, 2010)

Psalm 37: I have not memorized it, but hold on to the fret not when wicked people appear to prosper drift.


----------



## Augusta (May 20, 2010)

Psalm 1 and most of Psalm 139.  

This is my list of things I want to memorize:

~Hannah's prayer
~Romans 6-8
~Magnificat
~Zacharias' prayer
~1 Cor. 1


----------



## AThornquist (May 20, 2010)

Psalm 1, 19, and 51.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 20, 2010)

I memorized Psalm 1 while I was in the Navy. It kept me from being deceived by others. Psalm 2 is a continuation of Psalm 1 and ought to memorized along with it as one Psalm in my estimation. I need to rememorize both. I also memorized Psalm 19, 27, and 37. I have prayed portions of Psalm 55 when my friends have abandoned me and 73 when my sight is very short. I have also memorized portions of Psalm 119. There are so many that I can not tell you about the importance of the Psalms in my life.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 20, 2010)

Psalm 1 is one of my favorites. The very first one I learned was 100. After those, I think it's a toss-up, I like 139, 46, 95, 24


----------



## ac7k (May 20, 2010)

Andres said:


> For a period of about a year, I used to read Psalms 95-100 before prayer. It helped me focus on the awesomeness of God. After reading those five almost daily, I pretty much had them memorized. I stopped the practice of reading them daily, so I don't know them as well as I once did, but I still have large chunks stored in my noggin and I find them especially beautiful when praising God in prayer or just meditating on His goodness.


 
Andrew, that is a great way to do it... I think I may try it to see how it affects my prayer life... something that I have been struggling with... Thanks for the tip


----------



## dyarashus (May 21, 2010)

My first three were 1, 23, and 100, because I knew them from the psalter. I find it easier to remember them with a tune in mind.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 21, 2010)

Psalm 84...

Though I am terrible at memorization in general. I have a hard time remembering where my keys are let alone memorizing whole Psalms...


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 21, 2010)

I grew up with the Scottish Psalter and have several memorized. I could probably quote you a verse from just about every Psalm in the Psalter. Some of the ones that I run through my mind as I fall asleep are 1, 8, 23, 24, 46, 84, 98, 100, 103, 121, 130, 131, 133, 145. Sometimes I even sing them in the car.


----------



## JennyG (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to an Anglican upbringing, I still have Zacharias' song (Benedictus), Mary's (Magnificat), Simeon's (Nunc Dimittis) and psalm 95 (Venite) firmly memorised, plus a few extras like Ps 23 and 139. 


> I have 137 memorized. I didn't do it on purpose, either -- it just happened.


 Austin - that's truly wonderful. What a blessing they must be to you!
I always had a very retentive memory, too (though slipping a bit now) and one of the big regrets of my life is that I expended it on footling things like Shakespeare, instead of God's word


----------



## Tim (May 21, 2010)

When I first started learning how to sing the Psalms at church, the children of the congregation at that time often requested Psalm 1. At first, I was worried that this would prevent us from singing the other Psalms (of course, it didn't). But I later realized that this had the consequence of me being able to memorize that Psalm. I can now sing it where ever I go.

This is a blessing, since this is an example of the very thing mentioned in Psalm 1 - the meditation upon God's Word day and night.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 21, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> I grew up with the Scottish Psalter and have several memorized. I could probably quote you a verse from just about every Psalm in the Psalter. Some of the ones that I run through my mind as I fall asleep are 1, 8, 23, 24, 46, 84, 98, 100, 103, 121, 130, 131, 133, 145. Sometimes I even sing them in the car.


 
This kind of testimony is "music" to a Psalm singer's ear. I too have memorized several of the Psalms over the last 15 years (being EP). At Church all of our children work through 3 courses of memory work. The first is the Shorter Catechism, the second is 107 memory verses related to each question of the SC, and the third is a work of the student's choice. Some have chosen the 119th Psalm (metrical version) and others have chosen a number of other Psalms (we require at least 107 verses). As was said above, the great advantage is being able to sing the Psalms anywhere--"meditating upon God's Word day and night". I believe this is one of my most important Pastoral duties--to encourage and monitor this kind of memory work.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 21, 2010)

1, 23, 100, the usual.

Nobody has mentioned 63. I love 63.


----------



## au5t1n (May 21, 2010)

JennyG said:


> > I have 137 memorized. I didn't do it on purpose, either -- it just happened.
> 
> 
> Austin - that's truly wonderful. What a blessing they must be to you!


 
Oops, that was a miscommunication on my part! I meant I have _Psalm 137_ memorized!


----------



## JennyG (May 21, 2010)

> Nobody has mentioned 63. I love 63.


Me too! That reminded me of once singing in a beautiful setting of part of it, by Purcell. I'm going to have a shot at giving a youtube link to the piece - first time I've tried to do that so it won't be too surprising if it doesn't work... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDyYvbkNzEA&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDyYvbkNzEA

You have to ignore the distracting facial close-ups.

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------




austinww said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > > I have 137 memorized. I didn't do it on purpose, either -- it just happened.
> ...


What a disappointment!!! My mouth had not yet closed from the awe...


----------



## au5t1n (May 21, 2010)

JennyG said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > JennyG said:
> ...


 
Sorry to disappoint you with the knowledge that I haven't accidentally memorized 137 psalms. I feel like such a failure.


----------



## JOwen (May 21, 2010)

125


----------



## LeeD (May 21, 2010)

I have memorized Psalm 1, 23, and 51.

I would like to memorize Psalm 130 - fantastic Psalm!


----------



## JennyG (May 21, 2010)

> Sorry to disappoint you with the knowledge that I haven't accidentally memorized 137 psalms. I feel like such a failure.


I may get over it in time ...but I'm sure you could do it, with a bit of application!!
look at Pastor Lewis's post above, after all - he knows 125


----------



## au5t1n (May 21, 2010)

JennyG said:


> > Sorry to disappoint you with the knowledge that I haven't accidentally memorized 137 psalms. I feel like such a failure.
> 
> 
> I may get over it in time ...but I'm sure you could do it, with a bit of application!!
> look at Pastor Lewis's post above, after all - he knows 125


 
Yeah, but he probably learned them on purpose. It takes a special kind of skill to learn that many unintentionally.


----------



## Puritan Scot (May 21, 2010)

I would strongly encourage the memorizing of the Psalms both in the family home and also in the Sabbath School.

Personally I did not memorize the following Psalms by choice (1, 8, 19, 23, 27, 40, 46, 67, 84, 100, 121, 122.) for the carnal man does not by nature desire the things of God. Rather I am eternally thankful in having had in God's good providence a biblically structured primary school state education that required half an hour being set aside each morning before the days lessons commenced. This was devoted to the reading and memorizing of Scripture and instruction in the Shorter Catechism. This was faithfully taught to all the school pupils by a godly schoolmistress now in glory. At the time few if any of us treasured how privileged we then were , rather we saw this as a rote mechanical exercise that just formed part of the curriculum.

Looking back over a period well over forty years, it is a reality that a remarkably number of those pupils that were under this instruction in later years came unto a saving knowledge and credible profession of the Lord. 

God's promises relating to the faithful preaching and also the teaching and instruction of His Word will always stand the test of time. "For as the rain cometh down, and the snow from heaven, and returneth not thither, but watereth the earth, and maketh it bring forth and bud, that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater: so shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth: it shall not return unto e void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it" Isaiah 55v10,11.

Let us indeed make a point of memorizing the Psalms - that the Word of God might dwell within us richly for His sake.


----------



## yoyoceramic (May 21, 2010)

What encouraging responses. These are fantastic recommendations. John, thanks for the great exhortation to us all!


----------



## dudley (May 22, 2010)

My most favorite Psalm is one I am sure many like....... 

Book of Psalms (KJV)

Chapter: 23

1 A Psalm of David. The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want. 2 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. 3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. 5 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over. 6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.


----------



## TexanRose (May 24, 2010)

I like Psalm 103. We heard a nice sermon recently on Psalm 103. 

Psalms 1, 23, 51, and 100 are a good starting place.

I encounter people now and then who know the metrical Psalms inside and out. I see them singing in church without glancing at the Psalter in their laps. I see them readily identifying a Psalm based on a line or two. I hear lines from the Psalms mixed into their prayers and their speech. I find these people inspiring, and I hope that I can, with time, become as familiar with the Psalms as they are.


----------



## MW (May 25, 2010)

Reciting psalms makes me feel like I am standing with eternal righteouness beneath me, unchanging truth beside me, invincible power behind me, tender mercies and loving-kindness before me, and the surpassing glory above me. They carry the believer into the holy of holies!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 25, 2010)

Psalm 119 is definitely one of my favorites because it includes so much good, encouraging stuff. I especially embrace verses 9 through 16, where it says,

"9. Wherewithal shall a young man cleanse his way? by taking heed thereto according to thy word. 10. With my whole heart have I sought thee: O let me not wander from thy commandments. 11. Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee. 12. Blessed art thou, O LORD: teach me thy statutes. 13. With my lips have I declared all the judgments of thy mouth. 14. I have rejoiced in the way of thy testimonies, as much as in all riches. 15. I will meditate in thy precepts, and have respect unto thy ways. 16. I will delight myself in thy statutes: I will not forget thy word."

Amen. And I highly recommend reading a commentary on these particular verses by John Piper. Read his article "Thy Word I Have Treasured in My Heart" from his website, desiringGod.org. Here's the link (just in case):

Thy Word I Have Treasured in My Heart :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## Tim (May 25, 2010)

Encouraged by this tread, I am working on memorizing Psalm 2 from the 1650 Scottish Psalter. It is such a blessing to be able to carry this in memory: it facilitates meditation and spontaneous praise!


----------



## Kaalvenist (May 25, 2010)

I've memorized quite a few; but I would especially recommend Psalm 130 from the 1650.


----------



## RTaron (May 26, 2010)

We love singing Psalm 2 to the tune Montrose. It is a grand and hearty psalm to sing while driving in the car.


----------



## Idelette (May 26, 2010)

These are the Psalms that I love, and have either memorized or am currently memorizing: 1,19, 42, 43, 51, 63, 73, 103, 121, and 139.



21st Century Calvinist said:


> I grew up with the Scottish Psalter and have several memorized. I could probably quote you a verse from just about every Psalm in the Psalter. Some of the ones that I run through my mind as I fall asleep are 1, 8, 23, 24, 46, 84, 98, 100, 103, 121, 130, 131, 133, 145. Sometimes I even sing them in the car.


 
To be honest, I think this is a huge reason why the Lord ordained Psalms as part of worship. I have been amazed by how many Psalms the children at my church have memorized and it's because they grew up singing from the Scottish Psalter. There is even one young lady in our church who I believe has memorized all of the Psalms! It truly is a blessing to be able to recall God's Word and to sing it from heart!


----------



## Augusta (May 27, 2010)

I am realizing that I left quite a few out that I didn't realize I have memorized because of Psalm singing. So I would have to add psalms 2, 8,14, 1st half of 27, 40, most of 51, 52, 98, 100, 121, 131, 137, 1st half of 147, most of 148. And who doesn't know 117 and 133 pretty well.


----------



## KaphLamedh (May 31, 2010)

Psalms 23, 90 and well, let´s say 73. I depends...sometimes psalm 150 or three last Psalms in general.
I also love to read C.H. Spurgeon´s Treasury of David when I read Psalms. I recommend everyone to buy Spurgeon´s commentary on Psalms or read it from here


----------



## au5t1n (May 31, 2010)

This is helpful for memorizing: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/psalm-chanting-resource-61020/


----------



## Curt (May 31, 2010)

Psalms 27 and 73.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

I have Psalms 23, 121, 51, 95 memorized and there perhaps my favorite Psalms.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 4, 2010)

How about Psalm 8?


----------

